# Early morning restlessness



## LittleBirdy (Apr 28, 2008)

We co-sleep part time. DS goes to sleep in his room and my rule is I will do 2 nightwakings, then he comes into bed (the hope being that eventually he will only have 2 nightwakings







) But right now, where he is only 8 weeks old, sometimes those 2 nightwakings happen pretty early on so he ends up in bed with us for a good part of the night.

He usually wakes up to nurse sometime between 4:00 and 6:00, and then after that he sleeps like absolute crap. It doesn't matter if that's the waking that brings him to bed with us, or if he's been there for hours. This morning I must have had him on the boob 4 or 5 times between 4 and 6:30. I know he's still tired - I got up at quarter of 7 and put him in the swing and he's still sleeping there now (8:15).

Any ideas on what to do about this? I hate starting my day that way, it makes me so grumpy. Also, I am going back to work in three more weeks and I need him to stay asleep until 6:30 so I can get ready, then nurse him and be out the door at 7.

FWIW, he goes to sleep between 8 and 9 each night.


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

DS was rather like that. At 3 years old, he still wakes up about 5 or 5:30 am, and is quite restless for some time after. Sometimes I can get him settled back down to sleep longer, but usually when I get out of bed he wants up.

He took a morning nap until about the time he was 2 years old, and still takes an afternoon nap.


----------



## TSomm (Jun 15, 2009)

My DD was like that at that age due to gas. She was restless and need to burp and fart. My DH and I took turns lying on our backs with her "sitting" on our stomachs as we rocked her forward and back to move the gas around. This happened every morning for what seemed like hours but was probably just an hour or so. Soon as you heard the big release she'd relax and fall back asleep.


----------



## 3crunchycarrots (Jan 26, 2010)

Were experiencing this now. We cosleep and DD is 4 months old and was initially sleeping a 5 hour stretch 9-2ish and then every 3 hours after that. But now she is waking at least every 3 hours to feed and in the morning about 4ish she begins to toss and turn and make fussy noises and attempts to suck herself back to sleep but is pretty restless... I try not to get out of bed and change her diaper or anything because once she sees im awake its on! and she is all cute goofy wakee time! But as you mentioned she IS tired, she usually goes for a 1-3 hour nap by 9.. Its making me very tired for the day when my mornings are like this. I have treid to put her in her crib and have found this makes no difference she wakes as often if not more, the only bummer is I have to get in/out to put her back down. So.... I hear ya







please suggestions are welcome!


----------



## bonamarq (Oct 18, 2006)

You may not want to hear this but, my dd was very much like this and still is some mornings and she is 7yo

we still co-sleep and it's gotten later - used to be from 4-5am on and I have always insisted we stay in bed until 7 or so (this year with school. 6:30) now it's like 5:30 - 6:30 (and on weekends I try and stay in bed until 7)

Honestly, I have always been very lazy about trying to change her - I just don't have it in me to deal with it when I am alseep myself - which probably why we still co-sleep but with our busy schedules now, we both love knowing we at least have that time together (she's in school/after school care and I work FT)

I thought it would get better when we weaned her at 2 1/2 cause she used to nurse CONSTANTLY from 4-7am (luckily I just slept through it for the most part) -


----------



## mamalex23 (Oct 1, 2010)

I am new to forum and don't know all the abbreviations and stuff (first posting) but my newborn (3.5 mo) wakes in the wee hours squirming and eh-eh-ehing, too fidgety to nurse. I remove his diaper and offer a poo in the potty (or bucket, sink) and the position I hold him in helps move poo, pee, farts and burbs. This may not be your baby, but I know that for mine, if I wake up enough to poo him, I have a chance of getting back to sleep : )


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

My ds used to do this too. He wasn't waking much during the early stretch of the night, once or twice. But around 4 am he seemed to be waking every hour.

It did get better!

I don't remember when and obviously every baby is different. But since about 4.5-5 months (after teething/sleep regression) he has been waking once in the night (around 2 am) and then once in the early morning around 5:30-6:00 and then sleeps until 7:00-7:30. He's 10 months now. We had a bit of a sleep regression last month, but he seems to be going back to his old schedule.


----------

